# Ibra KO in Milan - Juve. Costretto al cambio.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

C'è quasi da ridere, ormai


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Che rottame, speriamo resti fuori a lungo.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Non potrò mai odiarlo perchè il suo ritorno ci ha dato una fondamentale spinta per tornare in CL. Però è arrivato il momento che ammetta che non è più adatto a questi livelli.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Mi dispiace per lui e perchè, se usato bene, potrebbe essere un'arma in più per noi. Però, per l'uso che ne sta facendo Pioli, non è così una brutta notizia il suo infortunio.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Settimana prossima inizia Sanremo fino al 5 feb. Deve giustificare la sua assenza dai campi di Milanello,come l'anno scorso.

Che dice Paolo, tuttappost?


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Speriamo sia l ultima partita di Ibra al Milan


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2022)

Abbiamo una rosa profonda, nessun problema.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Gennaio 2022)

Niente di nuovo. Almeno può darsi che vediamo questo nuovo.


----------



## sacchino (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Domani arriva l'altro che finisce per ic.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Gennaio 2022)

Basta. 
grazie di cuore a Ibra. Fondamentale. Oggi inguardabile anche prima dell’infortunio.
Anche Diaz é uno che non incide. Basta. Meglio Messias dietro la punta.


----------



## Giangy (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ripeto, sempre stato fan di Ibra, ma ormai a 41 anni, è giunto il momento. Lui e Buffon dovrebbero smettere, per non danneggiare la loro gloriosa carriera.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ha 40 anni, è normale.
Il problema e affidarsi a lui come prima scelta. Non so quanto convenga un eventuale rinnovo annuale.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese *ha accusato un problema fisico *intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Scontatissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2022)

aveva del ghiaccio sul tallone/tendine d'achille. 

boh, speriamo di chiudere a breve con il ragazzino nuovo, almeno magari vediamo subito di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2022)

Pronto per Sanremo


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ma si è fatto male camminando? Perché correre io non l'ho visto


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma si è fatto male camminando? Perché correre io non l'ho visto



Ormai si fa male pure solo stando in piedi.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai si fa male pure solo stando in piedi.


Pioli rimedierà dicendo a Diaz di fargli da sgabello allora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

Niente di serio,starà preparando l'alibi per Sanremo.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2022)

Errore disumano schierarlo titolare una serata fredda di gennaio.
Gestione insulsa, assurda, in malafede evidente da parte di tutti.
Deve giocare gli ultimi 20 minuti per essere decisivo.
Assurdo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ha 40 anni, è normale.
> Il problema e affidarsi a lui come prima scelta. Non so quanto convenga un eventuale rinnovo annuale.


É da far entrare contro difese chiuse per l'assalto finale. Con la sua stazza e tecnica in quelle situazioni é ancora determinante.
Ma non puo partire titolare nelle partite di alto livello. Questa stagione lo dice chiaramente. Non é mai piu tornato lo stesso dopo l'ultimo infortunio (e - credo - covid).


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Sarebbe bello se la società non fosse in mano a dei farabutti e domani chiudessimo per Vlahovic...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic KO in Milan - Juve. Lo svedese ha accusato un problema fisico intorno alla mezz'ora ed è stato costretto a chiedere il cambio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


e qualcuno crede ancora che il Milan gli faccia il rinnovo.. mha


----------

